# Busting Glass for MWST



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

My goal was to bust the shot on the first shot of the day. Watch closely the speed difference between the first and second shot. You can see the first shot trajectory path drop. The bands are warm and a better release and bulls-eye.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting, as usual. Yep, that first shot always seems slow. That marble really did shatter ... you must have had really good speed to get that kind of breakage. On the few occasions when I shoot marbles (as ammo, not target), they never shatter like that.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Awesome Shot! For Some Reason Your Videos Are The Only Ones I Can View On My Phone, And I'm Glad I Can Watch Them!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Excellent shooting!! Looks like your ready to kick some a** at the MWST....looking forward to being able to watch it first hand.

I'm sooooo looking forward to August.

Todd


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

vary nice shot anic:


----------

